# Lost (stolen?) Cat Oars at 4Corners Durango



## Burrows (Dec 14, 2006)

Last saw my oars at the Four Corners takeout Friday evening 5/18. Two 9 1/2' Cataract Oars, black, wrapped with red and blue cord, Magnum blades. Please contact with any info (or if someone you know mysteriously acquired a set). Thanks 970-946-2755


----------

